# Benny graduated clicker training!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny completed his 5 week course of clicker training last night! What an amazing way to train your dog. He is a changed pup. It's amazing how far he has come in just 5 weeks. We have all the foundations now, and I feel confident that he will continue to progress even without the trainer. Just thought I would share that Benny graduated...I am a proud Mommy!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Benny! Molly has her 4th class in clicker training tonight. She goes for 8 weeks. It's a fun way to teach a puppy.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Way to go Benny!!!!! Congratulations!




Joy


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Benny completed his 5 week course of clicker training last night! What an amazing way to train your dog. He is a changed pup. It's amazing how far he has come in just 5 weeks. We have all the foundations now, and I feel confident that he will continue to progress even without the trainer. Just thought I would share that Benny graduated...I am a proud Mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's awesome, congrats to a very well educated Benny and a very proud Mama.

Isn't it fun to see how they respond to learning? Keep up the good work!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

WTG Benny! Tell me more about clicker training. Once you train them w/ the clicker, do you have to use it always? Or can they perform the task eventually w/out the clicker at all? Sounds interesting...I have very limited knowledge about it....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> WTG Benny! Tell me more about clicker training. Once you train them w/ the clicker, do you have to use it always? Or can they perform the task eventually w/out the clicker at all? Sounds interesting...I have very limited knowledge about it....[/B]


No eventually I'll be able to take the clicker away. Right now, he will sit, lay down, and come even w/out the clicker or treats. It's easier to get a response when he knows there is a reward if he listens. The whole idea w/clicker training is positive reinforcement. You give a command, he does it and you click and give a treat. Everything they do has an reward associated with it. It works really quickly and it's fun. You don't have to choke these fragile pups w/choker collars to get them trained. I feel this form of training goes a lot further. Don't get me wrong...Benny is not fully trained in 5 weeks. But now we have a base to work from and I can help him progress by daily training sessions. The trainer just teaches you the foundations. but if you are thinking of obedience training I would highly recommend it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a little confused here!







what is clicker training?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The clicker is a marker - it marks the behavior you want. Think of it as a camera, taking a picture of the exact thing you want the dog to do. For example, you click when the dog's butt hits the ground for a sit. You've marked the exact behavior so the dog can learn what you want. When you click, you need to "pay up" with your treat. 

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/primer.htm

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/ocguide.htm

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/keys.htm


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is so amazing. I tried clicker training with Belinha but it did not work for us. She totally freaks out with the sound of the clicker.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Katkoota recently posted a video in the video forum where she and Snowy demonstrate how clicker training works. Check it out!!!!

Josie says: Mommy, when can I have a clicker? I want a clicker just like Benny and Snowy!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yay to Benny














and he is so ADORABLE


----------

